
Nokia adds Skype to Ovi Store, foreshadows death of regular phone calls - alexandros
http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/03/nokia-adds-skype-to-ovi-store-foreshadows-death-of-regular-phon/
======
messel
Dumb pipes are always on my mind. A little excited to see voice and SMS blend
into data plans for mobile and home usage.

